# Stephan Forte lesson..



## Gilbucci (Mar 5, 2008)

I just stumbled across a cool neoclassical lesson from Stephan Forte (from Adagio) Thought you guys would like it..

It's in french, but, I'll post it anyways..


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 5, 2008)

im glad there are captions in english, other wise it was great


----------



## Apophis (Mar 6, 2008)

nice


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 6, 2008)

Great lesson dude. His tone in that video's really nice.


----------



## SONIC (Mar 6, 2008)

very good video


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 10, 2008)

The dude is awesome. Love the bends and vibrato. The slides are killer too.


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2008)

There's a certain simplicity to his riffing but the phrasing is really complex... I love it...

He doesn't need to endlessly shred your face off to impress (well, me anyway), you know? Very controlled and very deliberate style . 

EDIT: The sweeping is a little wanky, but the rest is tasty.


----------



## MattyCakes (Mar 16, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> There's a certain simplicity to his riffing but the phrasing is really complex... I love it...
> 
> He doesn't need to endlessly shred your face off to impress (well, me anyway), you know? Very controlled and very deliberate style .
> 
> EDIT: The sweeping is a little wanky, but the rest is tasty.



i personally dislike sweep picking very much unless it comes from frank gambale or jason becker. it always seems to me, that no matter how clean it is, its not all that clean


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 17, 2008)

That sweeping he did was a little sloppy, but, the rest is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 17, 2008)

He likes to hold his head at an angle a lot.


----------



## kakagar (Aug 1, 2008)

Could someone post the tabs starting from the variation on ex.5 onwards, I'd really appreciate it!
Ps: I have the prior tabs if someone wants them.
Cheers!


----------



## neoclassical (Aug 4, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

